# Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Cleveland Cavaliers at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Wednesday, February 15th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Cleveland Cavaliers' last game was against the San Antonio Spurs, *W*, 101-87 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Orlando Magic, *W*, 102-94* (*boxscore*)*.

The Boston Celtics' last game against the Cleveland Cavaliers, *L*, 93-115* (*boxscore*)*.

The  Cavaliers have won their last game but they are only 3-2 in last five. The Celtics have won their last two games though they had lost their previous six games to those wins (2-3 in last five). The  Cavaliers are 11-14 away from home and the Celtics are 16-11 at Boston. The  Cavaliers score 98 points per game and give up 95 points per game. The Celtics score 98 points per game and give up 100 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the *Cleveland Cavaliers Team Forum Game Thread !*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Some notes

In the Cavaliers latest game (a fourteen point victory over the surging Spurs), LeBron James had 44 points and two Cavaliers (Zyrdunas Ilgauskas and Drew Gooden) had double-doubles combining of a total of 27 points and 22 rebounds.

This is the Cavaliers first game since the recent news that Larry Hughes may miss the remainder of the season though with the return of Anderson Varejao, the Cavaliers aren't missing two key players.

The Cavaliers had just five turnovers against the Spurs.

This is the second of the four meetings between the two teams.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

TONIGHT WE WIN!! 3 in a row... I saw this breakdown of our record on celtics.com:

MONDAYS 2-7 
TUESDAYS 1-3 
*WEDNESDAYS 8-5 * 
THURSDAYS 0-0 
FRIDAYS 5-9 
SATURDAYS 1-6 
SUNDAYS 3-1


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Good play on a dismal effort so far. Delonte controls the rebound from three taller players and then leads a nice fast-break with Gomes and Szczerbiak. Delonte passes to Wally for a nice layup for the Celtics first two points.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Pierce blows by LeBron on a spin move for a nice layup. LeBron didn't want to commit to Pierce's dribble penetration because Pierce would've drawn a foul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

LeBron and Pierce seem to be competing with each other.

They're trading baskets.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Pierce draws three defenders, including LeBron and Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Gomes' defender) at the perimter and on a pick and roll, Gomes cuts to the basket and lays in the ball as Pierce finds him on a nice pass.

Greene blew a layup after a nice Delonte-lead 'break.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



Premier said:


> LeBron and Pierce seem to be competing with each other.
> 
> They're trading baskets.


Every time, I love it. If Pierce played all out like this every night


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Celtics down seven with 10:56 left in the second, 23-30:




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Drew Gooden, PF</td><td>10</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>11</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Pavlovic, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Wilks, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Jones, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephen Graham, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donyell Marshall, F</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>13-21</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>11</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>30</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>11</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>10</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>10</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>10-23</td><td>0-4</td><td>3-3</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>23</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

The lottery watchers won't like this...but we are going to win this one.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

West had a pretty nasty block on James. They showed the replay like 20 times, but I didn't get it because I was admiring it every time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Holy crap. Number 34 on the Celtics is pretty damn good. Unbelievable.


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

DELONTE IS A POINT GUARD! :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



*617*Venezuelano*617* said:


> DELONTE IS A POINT GUARD! :banana:


"Delonte can play PG"


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Pierce is taking the game over.

Pierce cuts through the defense for two / gets the defensive rebound / draws Delonte's defender / passes to Delonte who hits the three.

Celtics up one.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

congrats delonte...you will be on nba.coms dunk of the night....too bad ur the one whos face is getting stepped on by lebron


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

that was offensive lebron litterally step all over delonte


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

LaFrentz blew it...

It wasn't Delonte's fault as he _had to _take the shot. LeBron has a six inch height advantage at least.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Z misses both (a very good FT shooter).

Down two. 5.4 seconds left.

Pierce fouled by LeBron!

Let's see if he is clutch.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

please paul...please


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Pierce ties it! We're going to overtime.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

thank you


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

you people should go to the cavs gamethread.

There are more people there

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3180349#post3180349

dont' worry i want the celtics to beat the cavs


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Marathon games are _fun_.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

****. Pierce fouls out with 50 points and the Celtics are down one with about a minute left. LeBron got a little star treatment but I can't complain because Pierce also recieves a lot of calls.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



Lord-SMX said:


> you people should go to the cavs gamethread.
> 
> There are more people there
> 
> ...




yea alot of people have dissappeard off this board in the last couple of weeks...hmmm...since danny traded away ricky davis...go figure


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

LeBron James is just _too_ good.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

great...we have a "game" bunch...too bad we dont have a "win a game" bunch


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

Scab stat line looks really really bad. Why are we playing him why Kandi is sadly better? Not his fault we lost though. Bron did a good job in overtime getting Pierce fouled out.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yea alot of people have dissappeard off this board in the last couple of weeks...hmmm...since danny traded away ricky davis...go figure


MINN has been ripping it up since that trade. I think they've won 3 of 9. Go figure.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*




Causeway said:


> MINN has been ripping it up since that trade. I think they've won 3 of 9. Go figure.




i neevr said anything bout the twolves record...i just said i think alot of people have lost interest in the c's since the trade


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

anyone tape the game? i would be interested in getting a copy, i can burn to dvd as well.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

What Lebron did to Delonte was just plain wrong...Dunk of the year regardless of if it was offensive or not. It was definately offensive to D west's pride...


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delonte! Don't Do It! Nooo!*

thats what i said when i saw delonte step in front of lebron tonight. we are going to be seeing that dunk for years to some. that dunk was even worse than the one he did to damon jones. GREAT game for paul pierce though.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ...i just said i think alot of people have lost interest in the c's since the trade


I wonder if that's true. At the minimum a mod could track the action in here pre and post MINN trade. I would bet it's the same.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



Causeway said:


> I wonder if that's true. At the minimum a mod could track the action in here pre and post MINN trade. I would bet it's the same.




considering theres only 62 views for the entire celtics game...and at one point in teh season much earlier i remember stating that it was nice how our game threads had so many responses as compared to other teams game threads...now we get 62 views for a double overtime thriller?!?!? this wasnt a game against the hawks it was a classic...i beg to differ with u that its still the same


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*

I really don't see how that dunk was worse than the one that LeBron had on Jones. West was attempting to take a charge while Jones was in the air attempting to do something. It seems like this James dunk is going to be horribly, horribly overrated.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> considering theres only 62 views for the entire celtics game...and at one point in teh season much earlier i remember stating that it was nice how our game threads had so many responses as compared to other teams game threads...now we get 62 views for a double overtime thriller?!?!? this wasnt a game against the hawks it was a classic...i beg to differ with u that its still the same


Can't go by one game. And if people really have lost interest in the Celtics because Ricky now plays in MINN they are missing some good stuff. I have really enjoyed watching Gomes get some minutes. West gets better every day. Pierce is player of the Month in Feb. so far hands down. We are moving the ball better then we have in years. Last nights game was a blast. A 'W' would have been great. But that was a hell of a hoops game.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> “I can’t be disappointed even with the loss on this one,” Rivers said. “I love this team. I do. They play hard. They’re extremely coachable. They want to do right.”


Ditto.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I have lost interest, but I am still just as devoted as I was pre-trade.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> considering theres only 62 views for the entire celtics game...and at one point in teh season much earlier i remember stating that it was nice how our game threads had so many responses as compared to other teams game threads...now we get 62 views for a double overtime thriller?!?!? this wasnt a game against the hawks it was a classic...i beg to differ with u that its still the same


That's probably got alot to do with me. Usually I put up 20 or 30 posts during a game, but I've been too lazy lately, and I just sit around and watch the game.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I have lost interest, but I am still just as devoted as I was pre-trade.


Curious why - because Ricky was traded?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



KingHandles said:


> That's probably got alot to do with me. Usually I put up 20 or 30 posts during a game, but I've been too lazy lately, and I just sit around and watch the game.


There you go - one game. One (usually a lot of posts and views) poster.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 52: Celtics (20-31) vs. Cavaliers (30-21)*



RedsDrunk said:


> What Lebron did to Delonte was just plain wrong...Dunk of the year regardless of if it was offensive or not. It was definately offensive to D west's pride...


Dunk of the year?
Trevor Ariza on Songolia

Kirk Snyder on Von Wafer


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

nice try to stick up for ur boy...but neither link works...i know which one kirk snyders is tho and yes i agree that one was the dunk of the year...


no matter which way u put it tho delonte is going to end up on the wrong side of a poster with LBJs foot in his mouth


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Curious why - because Ricky was traded?


NO, because Justin Reed was traded, that's why.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I definitely haven't lost interest. 
I don't know what February is like for y'all, but for me it's madness. 
My son is playing ball and that comes first 5 days a week, not to mention crunch time at work, ummm, yeah, gotta go. 

:cheers:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm not familiar with those 2 dunks you are talking about..They could be incredibly nasty. With this particular dunk though you have "posterization" at its finest. that dunk was dirty man.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> I'm not familiar with those 2 dunks you are talking about..They could be incredibly nasty. With this particular dunk though you have "posterization" at its finest. that dunk was dirty man.


Snyder made a Weis out of Wafer


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Snyder made a Weis out of Wafer


Go to nba.com and click video scroll down and find the one about snyder over wafer


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I fell asleep. :angel: 

I had a big headache (been happening every second day lately due to a lack of sleep) so I rolled into bed and left the computer on. Then every once in a while I woke up and saw some of the game.

I did see Pierce being clutch on those free throws to send it into OT.

Then I woke up to see West get blocked and Eric Snow (I think) missing a layup on the other end..then I fell asleep again.

It was one hell of a game in regular time, I can imagine what OT must have been like...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I got to watch the 2nd half and OT after I put my son to bed. The game was awesome, even though we didn't win. I think though that we would have won, if a.) Doc had played Olawakandi down the stretch instead of "I can't hit water from a boat Scalabrine" at least that would have given us a rebounder and b.) Delonte had not taken so many bad shots at the end of the game, he really took some clunkers at the end and in OT.


----------

